# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Международная научно-исследовательская фармацевтическая компания Авиценна.

## tagrojucalo3

Международная научно-исследовательская фармацевтическая компания «Авиценна», которая ставит своей первоочередной  задачей выпуск качественной и полезной продукции, а так же заботу о своих потребителях. Компания «Авиценна» занимающая лидирующие позиции в области питания, здоровья, устойчивой̆ жизнедеятельности. Компания была открыта в 1989 году в Стамбуле, если быть точным, тогда как была открыта первая производственная линия в городе Стамбул. Уже больше 30 -ти лет компания выпускает самую лучшую продукцию в мире, подтверждение тому огромные продажи на пяти континентах, более чем в 90 странах мира.


Вся продукция изготавливается только из качественного сырья, согласно строгим нормативам, используя дорогостоящие исследовательское оборудование, так и производственное оборудование. 


Еще одно подтверждение качество продукции, это огромное количество наград и премий которые получает бренд «Авиценна». Для примера в 2020 году бестселлер Авиценна Куркумин Плюс стал лауреатом премии «Здоровое питание 2020» в номинации «Лучшая торговая марка». А в 2021 году компания получила уже награду на V ежегодной премии ECO BEST AWARD  в номинации «Лучшая компания-производитель экологически безопасной продукции» в категории «Фармацевтика». Более подробную информацию о компании Вы сможете найти вот тут по ссылке [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

